# Jose Prieto Instinctive Response Training Spyder Submissions Grappling Match!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is a recent submission grappling match video of Jose Prieto a long time practitioner of Instinctive Response Training and a member of the Spyder Submissions Team.

[yt]xcltGqXZ_8s[/yt]

Enjoy!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 15, 2011)

Some good use of _ju_ in there!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Feb 15, 2011)

I, indeed, enjoyed watching it.  Great job, Jose!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice video, thanks!

You can hear the crowd go crazy when the ring girl walks by,


----------

